# Received tip from students. Lol



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

picked up chinese students two or three weeks ago. And they put me on to something legit. 

I said whatchu playing man. 
He said puuuhhhb geeeee. 

I say huh. 

He said puhhhhb geeeeeee

Say what. 


Anyway. Pub g had just dropped the night before. 

Pub g mobile isnt half bad. Prepare to have even less time.


----------

